# Show and tell us about your TT-RS



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Please post up your exact configuration, along with photos of your TT-RS. Also, feel free to tell us about your experiences with the car to date.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Owned since November, 2011 

Only "mod" Milltek 2ndary Cat delete (to date) 

2953 miles 

Have spent three weekends at a High Performence Driving Event (Motorsport Ranch Cresson, Tx) with this car learning how good it really is. Never had done this with any previous cars. It truely makes me appreciate the overall quality that this car embodies. 




























Next "event" is July 14, 15. I'll be sporting Pagid Blue RS 4-2 pads, Motul RBF 660 fluid, Goodridge G-force SS brke lines and a GIAC Stage 1 flash to give me a little more capability around the track. 

I intend that this car will be in my garage for quite a long time.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

My little baby has about 8000km on the clock, is black and has every option on it. 

Currently the only "mod" is Miltek non-resonated cat-back. It's okay, was hoping it would be a lot louder though... 

Haven't done any track days as yet, but definitely intending to at some point in the near future!! 

I'm very passionate about my RS and look after her VERY well - unfortauntely I don't get to drive as much as I want to (only a few times a week) as where I am currently employed forces me into a company car.. Fortunately it's a Subaru Forester which is ALOT of drifting fun in the wet.. I wish it was an XT  hehe. 

















- day I picked her up


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Took delivery on January 2, 2012 

Spec: 
Tech-Package 
Wing Delete 
Colormatched Mirrors 

Car currently has 560 miles. The car is a garage queen so it doesn't get driven much. 

Mods: 
1. H&R Clubsport Coilovers 
2. Scorpion Titanium Turbo-Back Exhaust 
3. Neuspeed Engine Torque Arm Insert 
4. H&R Rear Sway Bar (on order)


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

here's what mine will look like


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

great combo


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

Just finalized paperwork for mine. Will be picking it up later this week. 

2012. Monza Silver, Tech package, heated seats, spoiler delete. 

This is just after a test spin around the block a bit.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

nomaded said:


>


 Did you order it? What color is it (exclusive)? How much did they charge for the paint, etc...?


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

nomanded - car looks great, mine is identical and I pick it up tomorrow or the next day  

Gateway1 - the color cost $475 and is not exclusive


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


> Did you order it? What color is it (exclusive)? How much did they charge for the paint, etc...?


 Yes, I ordered it Feb 2012, was told that the order was accepted in the middle of Apr, and it arrived at the dealer about a week ago. The dealer got 1 other RS in addition to mine in this last shipment. 

As Craac said, it's not an exclusive color - the 2012MY didn't get any exclusive colors.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Ordered July 2011. Received January 6, 2012. 8,000 miles on it now. 20 laps on the Nürburgring, 40 laps on the Hockenheimring. Driven over Stelvio Pass and "The best driving road in the world" (multiple times). Flogged frequently on the back roads and the Autobahns  

Mods: 

Milltek secondary cat delete pipes 
Goodridge steel brake lines 
RBF600 brake fluid 
Carbotech XP12's front (track) 
Carbotech 1521's front (road) 
Carbotech XP8's rear (road/track) 
SuperPro 90a durometer torque arm insert 


























- Jeremy -


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Craac said:


> Gateway1 - the color cost $475 and is not exclusive





nomaded said:


> As Craac said, it's not an exclusive color - the 2012MY didn't get any exclusive colors.


 I was confused for a second, didn't think Monza Silver was an option. Congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

- Jeremy - said:


> - Jeremy -


 Nice detail job, looks like the day it came off the showroom floor, only better, except for that funny little round thing below the diffuser.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

LongviewTx said:


> Nice detail job, looks like the day it came off the showroom floor, only better, except for that funny little round thing below the diffuser.


 Ja, that's the bug catcher  

Actually, the photo was taken by a photographer in my company's Creative Services division. They needed an untouched photo of a red car so I was scrambling to get it washed and pretty before the "shoot". This is the unedited version straight from the camera. I'm waiting to see what the outcome is after they test out some editing that they're doing. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

I love the contrast of the Aluminum package with the red. 

I think I'm glad I didn't order the Aluminum package with the Monza Silver. It would just blend in.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

wait, is this a license plate that is like ones of these advertisement signs that changes/rolls to next ad.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

i think bond, james bond had one though.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

The Transporter


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

nomaded said:


> Just finalized paperwork for mine. Will be picking it up later this week.
> 
> 2012. Monza Silver, Tech package, heated seats, spoiler delete.
> 
> This is just after a test spin around the block a bit.


 IRA! IRA! 0 DOWN AT IRA! 

:wave:


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

bsmack said:


> IRA! IRA! 0 DOWN AT IRA!
> 
> :wave:


 Haha! 

Moneys can't get deposited in the bank fast enough - I'm definitely putting more than 0 down. Looks like I might be able to pick up next Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

2012 TTRS 
Aviator Grey exterior (exclusive) 
Alcantara interior 
Heated Seats 
Tech Package 
Rear Spoiler Delete 

Installed cat delete pipes at 61miles (first morning home from dealer) 
Swapped the grill for titanium package the first weekend 
Installed sport exhaust about a month ago 
Cranked up front camber to -1.2^ 
No other mods so far 

Mileage has been steadily improving. I'm at 6500 miles now and averaging ~21mpg on my 5 mile commute, started out below 18mpg. Just got 5k oil analysis back and everything is significantly better after the first oil change. 

Absolutely love the car, very well balanced but handling still not where I want it. Going to wait until I get better tires to make any large changes though since the Toyos kind of suck.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

nomaded said:


> Haha!
> 
> Moneys can't get deposited in the bank fast enough - I'm definitely putting more than 0 down. Looks like I might be able to pick up next Monday or Tuesday.


 If you're around the northshore area you should stop by sometime to our meet! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5367577-Northshore-Auto-Union-Salem-Willows-GTG


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

bsmack said:


> If you're around the northshore area you should stop by sometime to our meet!
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5367577-Northshore-Auto-Union-Salem-Willows-GTG


 Sounds interesting. I wonder if this would be a good way to find a new home for my old winter wheels that I can't use anymore (and to start looking for 18s that will fit).


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> 2012 TTRS
> Aviator Grey exterior (exclusive)
> Alcantara interior
> Heated Seats
> ...


 John, I really like what you've done so far with your car. Your options choices are almost identical to what I'm thinking of doing. I'm still debating if I keep the wing or go with the delete. I think the wing delete makes the car look a bit more exotic. While I like how the wing differentiates the RS from the rest of the TTs, it creates a busy rear and it interrupts the lines of some of the best attributes of the TTRS.


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

The wing delete seems to be rather controversial and a very personal subject, at least going by discussions on various forums from the past year (been OD-ing on the TTmk2 forums lately, while waiting for my delivery). 

I was in the same boat, on the wing. I liked that the wing emphasized that the TTRS was different, but in the end I went with the delete because I didn't feel the need to quite stand out that much, at least anymore than a TT stands out. 

When I first got my TTmk1, I would park far away from anyone else, for fear of getting the car dinged or scratched. Eventually I overcame that fear and just parked where it made sense (obviously not next to people who can't park, etc). I'm sure, for the next year or so, I'll be careful with the TTRS, and try to baby her (be mindful of where I park, etc), and the wing delete will help draw less attention. 

And as JohnLZ7W has said in the past, with the wing delete, I can easily add a wing (OEM or 3rd party) easily. It's a lot harder to add the pop-up spoiler afterwards.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Spotted TWO gorgeous TT-RS today.. one around the Greensboro, NC area (blue) and one in downtown Graham, NC (white). 

Love these cars. Wish I could have afforded one instead of a Golf R.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

as350 said:


> John, I really like what you've done so far with your car. Your options choices are almost identical to what I'm thinking of doing. I'm still debating if I keep the wing or go with the delete. I think the wing delete makes the car look a bit more exotic. While I like how the wing differentiates the RS from the rest of the TTs, it creates a busy rear and it interrupts the lines of some of the best attributes of the TTRS.


 This is the same exact reason on why I decided to go with the wing delete option. 
Too busy and ruins the unique lines that make an Audi TT as an Audi TT!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

I personally think it looks more bad ass with the wing, and I love it that it states that this car means buisness. Its a subtle touch but speaks volumes. Most people who know a TT, dont recognise the difference between a TTS and TTRS without the wing, that speaks to the presence of what the wing brings. 

If anything, id want it to stand out more and get teh TTRS here in the states with the orange paint job to match my SRT.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

as350 said:


> John, I really like what you've done so far with your car. Your options choices are almost identical to what I'm thinking of doing. I'm still debating if I keep the wing or go with the delete. I think the wing delete makes the car look a bit more exotic. While I like how the wing differentiates the RS from the rest of the TTs, it creates a busy rear and it interrupts the lines of some of the best attributes of the TTRS.


 Thanks! I'm still slowly formulating a mod plan but really trying to stick to OEMplus type upgrades for any aesthetic changes. I've gone back and forth on the rear spoiler since I've had the car and had it parked next to other RSs with the wing but in the end I really like it without. There are some really nice lines and angles that would be spoiled (hah) with the wing.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Purchased: August, 2011 
Options: Phantom Black Metallic, all options (tech, sport exhaust, titanium, CF mirrors) 
Mileage: about 16,000 miles. It's my DD and track toy, all in one. 
Mods: H&R rear sway bar, Neuspeed torque-arm insert, clear bra, JVC / Rockford Fosgate stereo upgrade. 
Scorpion decat pipes, Carbotech pads, Miro 18" wheels, and Schroth harness for the track. 

No other car I'd rather own at this time in my life. Looks great, sounds great, comfortable DD, excellent gas mileage on the freeway, carries the ecstatic kids in the back, decent trunk space, and a ridiculous monster on the track. 

I'm lazy, so here's cut-and-paste: 

Initial review and pictures 
Wheels discussion 
Rear ARB installation 
Schroth harness installation 
Aftermarket stereo installation


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^^^^ ohhh good lord jesus yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

ShockwaveCS said:


> wait, is this a license plate that is like ones of these advertisement signs that changes/rolls to next ad.


 How very odd.. I've never heard of those in Aus + they would be illegal as! 

It's a personalised euro licence place. It has Audi Centre Sydney plate frames too..


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

mageus said:


> Initial review and pictures


 Nice review. :thumbup:


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is my '12 RS. Monza silver with tech package and rear spoiler delete. 

I picked it up this past Tuesday and have put about 500 miles on her. There is not much I can say that has not already been said about this car. It is absolutely amazing! 

No mods yet. It will probably remain stock for a while other than some 2nd cat delete pipes. Chip is tempting but this thing is so damn fast already. 

-Alex


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Awesome, and congratulations.


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

LongviewTx said:


> Awesome, and congratulations.


 Thanks! I have family in Longview and I will be up that way a few times this summer. We should try to meet up and grab some photos of the Sepang and Monza combo.


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

Craac said:


> Here is my '12 RS. Monza silver with tech package and rear spoiler delete.
> 
> I picked it up this past Tuesday and have put about 500 miles on her. There is not much I can say that has not already been said about this car. It is absolutely amazing!
> 
> ...


 Nice! The only thing that's different with mine is the heated seats - a must in New England. I'm picking mine up on Monday, and have plans for a roadtrip down to PA next weekend.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

nomaded said:


> Nice! The only thing that's different with mine is the heated seats - a must in New England. I'm picking mine up on Monday, and have plans for a roadtrip down to PA next weekend.


 
Which end of PA? There are a couple of us in the Philly area.  

PM me if you have time to meet up with us.


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

nomaded said:


> Nice! The only thing that's different with mine is the heated seats - a must in New England. I'm picking mine up on Monday, and have plans for a roadtrip down to PA next weekend.


 Yea, the heated seats are not really necessary in Texas and I plan on putting some bucket seats in there at some point (Euro seats are a pipe dream, so pricey). Monza keeps getting better and better, such a beautiful color. I would definitely suggest a road trip with the new car. I picked mine up in San Antonio and took my time getting lost off the beaten path in the central Texas hill country. It was a great time!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

- Jeremy - said:


> - Jeremy -


 cool picture.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Craac said:


> Thanks! I have family in Longview and I will be up that way a few times this summer. We should try to meet up and grab some photos of the Sepang and Monza combo.


 Absolutley! That would be great, we can get a tank battery site in the back ground to add some character.


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

I call this "The Incoming and the Outgoing".


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I asked my dealer for one in the spring of 2010, he insisted they weren't coming to the US but grudgingly wrote up a buyer's order just in case. A couple of months later it was announced officially and the wait began. I got to actually spec my order in June of 2011 and received my dealer's first TT-RS in August of last year. 
It's Sepang Blue with Aluminum pack, Technology pack, MSRP was $62650. I was fortunate enough to get the Supplier Discount on it, and if ordering again wouldn't change a thing. The only other color I considered was Misano Red, I knew I wanted my car to be bright as opposed to somber or "traditional." 
I drive my car, a lot. Just got back from a weeklong 2250 mile trip to Augusta GA and SC and back. I carried both my road and mountainbikes on the OEM roofrack and averaged around 22 mpg with the cruise set on 80mph when possible. Got to explore some relatively curvy country roads around where I was staying and also got to try a tankful of non-ethanol 93 OCT gas which made no discernible difference whatsover. 
My car has been very reliable. A headlamp bulb and ignitor was replaced at two weeks, and I had one mysterious CEL which the dealer and Audi Tech Support decided was not important. No other weird noises or problems. I am now over 14K miles and suspect the Toyo's will last until the 20K mark. A lot of people here with pre-determined tire preferences bag on them, I think they have done well for street performance tires. No track days yet but eventually I plan on some track and Auto-X adventures. 
This is my fourth Audi, previously had two Gen I TT's and an A3. I knew I wanted the RS as soon as I started reading about them and have absolutely no regrets on my purchase. I'm not going to say I'll never sell it, but I anticipate having it longer than usual for me. Near supercar performance with a touch of luxury, reliability, and decent running costs, what's not to love?


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Near supercar performance with a touch of luxury, reliability, and decent running costs, what's not to love?


Exactly.


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

2013 TTRS on order...you all are making me jealous and impatient!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Finally back from vacation and still on a European Car high! Still can't believe my car is in a magazine! Anyway, here are some assorted shots from the photoshoot. Credit goes to Peter Wu of European Car for the great photographs and Todd Sager of AWE Tuning for the location. AWEsome stuff...pun intended.














































If you don't have the article yet, the car is running GIAC stage 2, AWE SwitchPath with 2nd cat-deletes and AWE FMIC. It is a perfect setup with loads of torque and power throughout the rev range. :thumbup:


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


>


Love this shot. :thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

That is my current wallpaper shot!


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Purchase 2/2012, currently has 5k miles
Mods: Milltek 2nd cat bypass, HRE P40SC


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Guess these wheels are popular among TT-RS owners. 

Looking good Dave. :thumbup:


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

More coming soon


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Gateway1 said:


> Guess these wheels are popular among TT-RS owners.
> 
> Looking good Dave. :thumbup:


 Thanks, a few more


----------



## trichards69 (Feb 8, 2012)

*paint that rear de fuser surround and really bring out the back end!*

I sometimes miss my old stomping grounds.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

or vinyl wrap....

been waiting for my local shop to get in some 1080 series Aluminum Grey for the diffuser lip and possibly the gas cap to match up to the Titanium wheels better.


----------



## aetommyboy (Aug 2, 2008)

nomaded said:


> The wing delete seems to be rather controversial and a very personal subject, at least going by discussions on various forums from the past year (been OD-ing on the TTmk2 forums lately, while waiting for my delivery).
> 
> I was in the same boat, on the wing. I liked that the wing emphasized that the TTRS was different, but in the end I went with the delete because I didn't feel the need to quite stand out that much, at least anymore than a TT stands out.
> 
> ...


Nomaded - Doesn't the rear spoiler delete still come with a spoiler that peaks its head out at a certain speed? I was under that impression. ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txqhiH6oULI )
What speed would that be? Since I'm guessing you've figured that out by now lol


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

aetommyboy said:


> Nomaded - Doesn't the rear spoiler delete still come with a spoiler that peaks its head out at a certain speed? I was under that impression. ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txqhiH6oULI )
> What speed would that be? Since I'm guessing you've figured that out by now lol


Seems to be somewhere around 78 mph.


----------



## aetommyboy (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks, John.


----------

